# Help: Gravely or CubCadet push Mower



## Robertesq1 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about a lite-commercial push mower and am considering either Gravely or CubCadet which are going for around $1,400 anyone have any recommendations on one or the other???


----------



## grandpatractor (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got a gravely commercial zero-turn. They are built real well right here in wisconsin.
Ariens and Gravely are one in the same. Gravely does more commercial and ariens more homeowner.


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 8, 2008)

I was a dealer, (just retired last year), for Cub, Gravely/Ariens, and some other lines of equipment. If you want a real "commercial duty" 21" mower, then rethink your options. Cub makes nothing near a commercial duty mower. Even their best 21" is trash. Gravely offers a commercial mower for about $900.00. We sold several and had very bad luck with them. They are a good heavy mower, but the transmission system is too weak to move such a heavy machine. I can not recommend the Gravely. Gravely/Ariens does make a top-of-the-line homeowner machine that is great. It has a Kawasaki engine and will run forever in homeowner use. Has a great cut also. However, it will not stand up to daily operation on many lawns/day.
For a real "commercial 21" mower, there are only 3 choices.
1. Exmark
2. Toro
3. Snapper
These should all run in the $1000 - $1200.00 range or thereabouts.
Oh, I was also in the commercial mowing business for 25 years, so I do know a little about mowers, which ones work, and which do not.
Jeff


----------



## FLCM (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll second mowingman, when it comes to commercial 21" mowers nothing beats the Toro Proline/Exmark mowers. The self propelled trans in those machines is indestructible and the quality of cut mulching is great.


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Mowingman I really appreciate your help. I was actually thinking about a 32-36 two blade push mower in the $1,500-$2,500 range (heavy homeowner/lite commercial range. I was looking at the Gravely at my JD deraler and the cub cadet at lawntractor, some peoplew have reccommended the Toro pro series (they are at the top of my range) . What say you??


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, there are some homeowner machines in the 33" size, but they are junk. Cub, Troybilt, and now Ariens/Gravely have these machines. I don't recommend any of them.
For the upper end of your price range, you can buy a really heavy duty, commercial, belt-drive 32/34/or 36" walkbehind machine. The Cub Commercial machines are again, junk. However, one of the best built commercial walkbehinds on the market is the Gravely 32" belt-drive machine. Built like a tank, great cut, easy to change cutting height, and lots of standard features not found on other brands of similar machines. The Gravely 36" is another good one, but might be above your price. The 32" was our best seller due to the fact it will fit through a 36" gate. No 36" machines will go through 36" gates.
The Toro commercial is a good one also. I owned one, but the Gravely has a lot better standard features. I hated the Toro "T bar" steering system.
If you zero in on a make and specific model, post here and I can let you know what experience I have with that specific machine.
Jeff


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Mowingman said:


> Ok, there are some homeowner machines in the 33" size, but they are junk. Cub, Troybilt, and now Ariens/Gravely have these machines. I don't recommend any of them.
> For the upper end of your price range, you can buy a really heavy duty, commercial, belt-drive 32/34/or 36" walkbehind machine. The Cub Commercial machines are again, junk. However, one of the best built commercial walkbehinds on the market is the Gravely 32" belt-drive machine. Built like a tank, great cut, easy to change cutting height, and lots of standard features not found on other brands of similar machines. The Gravely 36" is another good one, but might be above your price. The 32" was our best seller due to the fact it will fit through a 36" gate. No 36" machines will go through 36" gates.
> The Toro commercial is a good one also. I owned one, but the Gravely has a lot better standard features. I hated the Toro "T bar" steering system.
> If you zero in on a make and specific model, post here and I can let you know what experience I have with that specific machine.
> Jeff



Thanks Mowingman kudos on the way.... The Gravely 32/34 are around $3,000.00 really more than I wanted to spend. Might I be better with the EXmark 26 Metro Mower at $1600???


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 8, 2008)

Robertesq1 said:


> Thanks Mowingman kudos on the way.... The Gravely 32/34 are around $3,000.00 really more than I wanted to spend. Might I be better with the EXmark 26 Metro Mower at $1600???



Wow, my old shop is still selling the 32" Gravely for about $2400.00. 
The Exmark 26" is one of the worst mowers ever designed and has tried and true Exmark fans wondering how a company like Exmark could turn such a turd loose on the market. Exmark had to buy most of those 26" machines back and junk them. They tried modification kits on some, but it did not help. The latest version might be fixed, but I don't know anyone willing to drop that kind of cash on a machine that is a proven loser. The 26" Exmark is underpowered and has a weak transmission system. It does not mulch well at all due to low power. I think it bagged pretty well. Also, it is really hard to handle on anything but level ground. Hope this helps.
Almost all commercial cutters would love to see a good lightweight 26" - 33" mower come onto the market. however, no such machine currently exists.
Jeff


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jun 8, 2008)

I guess your advice is either the 21 exmark or 32 heavyduty Gravely (the $3000.00 quote was for the 1336 36' model). I'll call and check the price on the 32, maybe I was off or these are NY prices....

Any thoughts on the Toro 22196 Heavy Duty Recycler, 5.5 HP Honda Engine, 3 Speed, Self Propelled, BBC


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 8, 2008)

I can remember when Cub Cadet was a good name.

That was before MTD bought them.


What have they NOT ruined?


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 8, 2008)

Robertesq1 said:


> I guess your advice is either the 21 exmark or 32 heavyduty Gravely (the $3000.00 quote was for the 1336 36' model). I'll call and check the price on the 32, maybe I was off or these are NY prices....
> 
> Any thoughts on the Toro 22196 Heavy Duty Recycler, 5.5 HP Honda Engine, 3 Speed, Self Propelled, BBC



That is about the choice it looks like. Toro and Exmark happen to be the same company and their commercial 21" machines are the same. I am not sure exactly what the Toro you mentioned is like. if I remember my models correctly, it should be a good one.
Jeff


----------



## FLCM (Jun 9, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with the BBC unless you are going to be stopping to empty the cather a lot. For a trim mower its not necessary. It's just something else to wear out and adds weight to the machine.


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jun 9, 2008)

any opinion on the Billygoat High Weed Mower????


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 9, 2008)

That Billy Goat has gotten very bad reviews from commercial cutters who tried them. Poor cut, hard to handle, and built kind of flimsy. I have never seen one in person, but the pros know what works and what doesn't.
Jeff


----------

